# Broadmoor sudden lack of power



## donone222 (May 10, 2016)

I'm using a 20 hp Broadmoor rider and I just tuned it up and was running great. After about an hour it suddenly started to lack power like one cylinder quit running. I thought maybe I was running out of gas so I headed for the shed. As soon a I got there it backfired and died. It wouldn't start so I filled it with gas and it still wouldn't start. Then I put a new fuel filter on it and I finally got it started, but it still wasn't running full bore and when I put on the pto it would bog down. It would mow but wasn't up to correct speed. Should the fuel filter be full of gas? It's maybe one quarter full. My nest step is to put new plugs in it in case one fouled out. Any other ideas before I have it hauled in for repair? Thanks Don


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

If the filter is only 1/4 full that could be your problem is engine is starving for gas. Remove the filter and see if you have good fuel flowing from the hose. If not then you could have an obstruction in the fuel line or at the tank outlet. Or like I found the fuel line had two leaks so the engine was sucking air instead of fuel. Try blowing back into the hose going to the tank. If you don't hear gas bubbling then you more than likely have a stopped up tank opening or hose.
Mine suddenly had engine quitting and found the above to be my problem. You will save yourself some big bucks trouble shooting it yourself rather than going to the repair shop.
Let me know what you find. Hope I helped some.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's a high-micron,paper filter,it may not fill all the way.
That should have a fuel pump,so I'd advise checking that,as well as the fuel solenoid,and lines.
Also, Has it sat for a time,unused,with fuel in the carb(s) ?
If so,it could have a carb problem.
Is it emitting black exhaust(flooding)? 
What do the plugs look like ?


----------

